# Duck Park



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry for posting more, but I can't help it. Some of these pictures turned out so cute.
My son and I took the girls to Duck Park - boy did they have fun!

Sitting in the park
[attachment=53213:Sitting_...the_park.jpg]
Roxie with the ducks
[attachment=53214:Roxie_lo...at_ducks.jpg]
My girls......
[attachment=53215:Girls_looking_cute.jpg]
Run brother.... FASTER......
[attachment=53216:Run_faster_Brother.jpg]
Oh I'm so tired....
[attachment=53217:Gosh_I__...xhausted.jpg]
Shake, rattle and rolllllll
[attachment=53218:Shake_rattle_roll.jpg]
Quiet time with brother....
[attachment=53219:Quiet_ti..._brother.jpg]

Thanks for looking...


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures!!!! Looks like so much fun


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Your pictures are so cute, your son and furbabies all look like they were having a good time.
I love them all especially the one with your son. They are giving you such memories and it shows
your son loves them as well.
What a pretty park to be able to go to.
Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think those pictures are so cute!!! Looks like roxie and ruby have lots of fun


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love seeing kids outside having fun together, nice pics !


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures!!
Everyone is sooooooo adorable :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

SO CUTE!!! :wub: My favorite is the one that shows them running with their brother!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sooo cute !!!

Which duck park is that -there are so many parks in O.C. Bella should come next time  ... Maybe we can bring Deb's bullies too !!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures and what a fun day!!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ May 28 2009, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782639


> Sooo cute !!!
> 
> Which duck park is that -there are so many parks in O.C. Bella should come next time  ... Maybe we can bring Deb's bullies too !!![/B]


Thank you... They had a great time.... 

It's Tewinkle park in Costa Mesa. It's right by the OC fairgrounds behind the stables.... There is a dog park next door and the Volcom skate park (my son's fav of course) there too. It was so much fun, but there is no gates around so all dogs have to stay on leash - mine do no matter what anyway.

That would be fun to get a little maltese meet up going there.... LBB would have to stay close though, wouldn't want him fallin in the pond. The ducks wouldn't know what to do with him..... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments... They did have fun and they are just my little angels. :hugging: Gosh I love them so much....


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What an adorable family (fur and skin)! :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great Pics, looks like a lot of fun was had by all!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww it looks like they had loads of fun - i love the one of them rolling around lol


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

FUN! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the pictures, looks like everyone had a great time. :biggrin: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a great time! Your gorgeous girls look like they are in heaven! I love your photos - esp the shake, rattle and roll pic - ROFL! You sure captured a fun moment there! :wub: Thanks for sharing these!


----------

